

A juggler remembers Claude Shannon - hhm
http://www2.bc.edu/~lewbel/Shannon.html

======
fbbwsa
claude shannon = biggest stud ever.

i highly recommend "Fortune's Formula".

Great read. Smart dudes (Shannon, Ed Thorpe), blackjack, casinos, financial
markets, and more.

[http://www.amazon.com/Fortunes-Formula-Scientific-Betting-
Ca...](http://www.amazon.com/Fortunes-Formula-Scientific-Betting-
Casinos/dp/0809046377)

